# My APA Viper Review



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Good read brother.....*
Post up some pics when you get a change. 
I always thought APA bows were neat looking and the Viper did peak my interest. :darkbeer:


Here is an evaluation of the Viper and it has the draw force curve pictured too- 

http://www.archeryevolution.com/pdf/APAInnovationsViperFlagship.pdf


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Here ya go Mike .. I think you would like the Viper


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

looks good ...The shop here was selling all the APA bows at 50% off ,it must have been a big seller for them?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

archeryxXx said:


> looks good ...The shop here was selling all the APA bows at 50% off ,it must have been a big seller for them?


Hard to say isn't it? maybe they can't sell much of nothing if they can't sell these... 50% off should make some very people happy.. There are some bow brands I wouldn't buy for 75% off ... Well maybe just to turn them on eBay ....

Been there done that! do they have any left?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

:focus: thanks


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Great review. APA does make a sweet bow.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Scottie/PA said:


> Great review. APA does make a sweet bow.


Thanks ... Yea I would have never known what APA was all about had I not got to play with this one. I bought and payed for it so my review has no "freebie" taint to it.. but I'd buy another in heartbeat .. I've showed it to 2 shops and let them shoot it.. I'd bet they will become dealers if they can. One shop is so jaded but he was actually impressed ... I thought that was pretty cool. There are no dealers in Oregon but I bet that changes soon ...


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

That Viper looks very cool.

10 days ago I had the opportunity to shoot the APA X1 from 2008 and hardly could believe the speed I chronographed.

At 69# & 29.5"DL it does 270fps with my 550gr. hunting arrow.
These bows easy keep up with Monsters, X-Forces etc.....if not outperform them.
They are a pleasure to shoot as well.

DB


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

Good review. I have a Viper and like it as well. PM sent.


----------



## fatboyarcher (Jun 9, 2007)

*Apa*

These bows really are sweet shooting machines,as good as anything out there. I''ll be shooting APA in 2010.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

fatboyarcher said:


> These bows really are sweet shooting machines,as good as anything out there. I''ll be shooting APA in 2010.


Yea me too ... I had the Viper in a distant shop the other day along comes "Mr. know it all"

First he snickered at my stab as if he knows better .. I explained why it worked so well .. He didn't offer much .. didn't know better ... Never heard of a B Stinger

Next he had no idea what an APA was but was also a bit condescending about the "handle" I said "It beats carrying it by the string .. it's very handy, acts as a truss and acts as a counter balance.."

By now I know his game..

He started in about the rest ... (this is all unsolicited)

I went out to the indoor 20yrd range and proceed to smash some nocks .. 

He didn't even get his "run of the mill cookie cutter" bow out of the case ...

Best of all he shut up.. 

The shop owner wanted to shoot then so I let him ... he was impressed ... "Mr. Know it all" left ...

These guys slay me ....this is the demographic that buys all the ads and demands ads are run so they feel better about themselves I guess..and celebrate on all the forums when their bow is finally ran on page 4 of _Bow-Advertiser Magazine_ (I'll never understand that mentality ) ... without trying anything else because it's not the norm .. they miss out

Yea I'll be shooting APA in 2010 too ....


----------



## Beachtree (May 15, 2008)

Just got a cobra beats the heck out of my 82nd.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bow looks super sweet Scott, I like that short BStinger on it, brings out that trick riser even more. :darkbeer:




archeryxXx said:


> looks good ...The shop here was selling all the APA bows at 50% off ,it must have been a big seller for them?


*Dang....*he got any LH APAs :wink:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Guys I'm a staff shooter for APA also but I will say I have a Black Mamba X-2 an it is a shooter. I would put it up against any thing else out there!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

x-ring-1 said:


> Guys I'm a staff shooter for APA also but I will say I have a Black Mamba X-2 an it is a shooter. I would put it up against any thing else out there!


You're killin me ... now I'll have to get one those too ...
I just can't part with my Katera just yet


----------

